# Jerky for Dog Recipe?



## adam d (Jan 4, 2015)

Anybody have a Jerky for Dogs recipe? We buy the dog the jerky treats at the pet store, but only the "made in america" stuff as they had a bit of a scare last year with the overseas stuff.

Anyway whenever I make jerky in my smoker and eat it my dog goes NUTS. He will run to me follow me around, beg, etc... so he really seems to want what I'm eating.

I'd like to make a dog safe jerky for him though. I think the smoke smell is what is drawing him. He loves stealing my smoking wood chunks sometimes (i'll lay some on the ground next to smoker before i start and he'll steal them, or as I open a box of them he'll investigate).

So as I said, anybody have a dog friendly recipe? Or should I just smoke the meat with nothing else on it?


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 4, 2015)

I found several recipes on other sites for , make your own jerky for dogs.  They are all pretty simple in nature of seasoning, but none had salt. Maybe see if any herbs or spices are good for the dogs health and make one up?

I would try slightly freezing the chicken breast (no fat at all), then slicing very thin with the grain. Smoke at 180 for a few hours,  then finish in a dehydrator till dry like leather.

Not really sure, but throwing that out to gnaw on....


----------



## adam d (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't use a dehydrator, i use my smoker as one. So basically cook the chicken jerky and than dehydrate it


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 4, 2015)

What type of smoker do you have?

I was thinking of using the smoker as a dehydrator for the first half, then finishing in standard dehydrator or oven set at 180.

What you are trying to do is remove the moisture to get it to a safe place. I am not concerned with texter being hard, due to it will last longer with the dog to chew on.


----------



## adam d (Jan 4, 2015)

I have a weber smokey mountain.


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 5, 2015)

Yea I would smoke them at 180 till they get all dry and leathery. If you dont want to baby sit the smoker and do them in the oven, that should do as well. The main thing I saw was keeping all the fat trimmed off and no salt for dogs. They talked about having a softer texture if desired on one site, but if your dog is like mine, the harder the better so it lasts a bit longer.


----------



## sb59 (Jan 5, 2015)

Basically that's all you have to do, dry at high enough temp & long enough to kill all the nasties. No low & slow for uncured meats for dogs. They don't really care, use the oven or microwave if your smoker doesn't get hot enough. Store most in freezer, put only 1 or 2 days supply in fridge. I never buy dog treats, only FDA over site comes after the fact. You get your money back after they kill your dog.The FDA can barely keep an eye on food for humans. If you want or have to go inexpensive slice cheap hot dogs the long way and dehydrate. Still less chemicals and nitrates then packaged dog treats and more over site at the plants.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 5, 2015)

Another good simple to make treat for dogs is to dehydrate thin slices of sweet potatoes. You could smoke them if you think that's what the dog is after. I'd only do one to start. One of our dogs loves them the other two not so much.


----------



## sb59 (Jan 9, 2015)

Here is a good reason to make your own! 

http://www.dailyfinance.com/on/petco-pulls-china-made-pet-treats-dog-deaths/  

China has done more harm to our food supply then any terrorist group could hope to do. Lead in children's toys & baby food,melamine in dog food, constant food recalls & on & on. Read the label on anything you buy to consume or put anywhere near your mouth & if any ingredients are from China put it back on the shelf!


----------



## thedra (Jul 18, 2017)

Also no garlic or onion in any form, powder, granulated cut up. Both will make dogs have troubles with blood system and may kill!


----------

